# Tall Silk Vallisneria....



## Cichlidaevid (Jul 27, 2009)

Okay everyone. I'm frustrated. I've looked everywhere on line and I can't find any silk vallisnerias that are extra tall. :-? The tallest I've found is about 14" at Petco. My tank is 19" tall, and I'd like to have the Vals reach the top of the water at the very least. (Preferrably even taller.....so that it will "bend over" on the surface like they do when they are real and grow out a bit).

Can anyone PLEASE clue me in on where I can get this? I do not want plastic, as it looks too fake....I like how realistic the silk plants look when they get a bit of algae on them. 
Thanks in advance.....this site is the best! =D>


----------



## Cichlidaevid (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone?

Beuller?

Beuller?......


----------



## RobR (Dec 31, 2008)

When I used silk plants with my cichlids it did not work out so great. I know the silk plants look better but when the algae grows on them and the fish start picking it off....all they do is start shredding the plants. 
Within one month all of my silk plants looked terrible with fibers hanging all over.


----------



## Cichlidaevid (Jul 27, 2009)

I've used them for years with great success! No problems.....
So....can you recall a supplier that carries the extra-large vallisnerias?
Thanks


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

I bought some bamboo (Plastic ) they are 36 inches long and flow on the top of the water and they look great..They are called fancy plants...I don't know if I am aloud to name the store where I ordered them from...They have a few different kind of plants like ferns etc..I did have a small silk in a tank once and didn't like it at all and was much harder to clean...If I can name the store will someone let me know and I will..It is all on line ordering.. :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Cichlidaevid (Jul 27, 2009)

cindylou said:


> I bought some bamboo (Plastic ) they are 36 inches long and flow on the top of the water and they look great..They are called fancy plants...I don't know if I am aloud to name the store where I ordered them from...They have a few different kind of plants like ferns etc..I did have a small silk in a tank once and didn't like it at all and was much harder to clean...If I can name the store will someone let me know and I will..It is all on line ordering.. :fish: :fish: :fish:


Well, I've seen people mention retailers here before where they were able to purchase supplies and what-not, so it's probably okay. (I'll let the mods be the final judge, however).

Do you know if they carry silk plants? (I really didn't want plastic...)


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry I took so long to answer...My computer was being repaired...The on line store I was referring to is Big Al's and they have a ton of silk plants.. :thumb:


----------



## Cichlidaevid (Jul 27, 2009)

I tried Big Als as well as Drs. Foster amd Smith and could not find any that were tall. The biggest they had was 12-14 inches. :-? 
Anyone know of a place? I'm quickly losing hope....


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Maybe you could try a craft store...  :fish: :fish:


----------



## Cichlidaevid (Jul 27, 2009)

cindylou said:


> Maybe you could try a craft store...  :fish: :fish:


You know, I thought about that. Then I read where it probably wasn't a good idea to use those type of silk plants in a submerged application due to the possibility of the dyes leaching into the water. Plus, most of those types of plants have a wire in them that can rust.

Are these types of silk plats actually safe to use in a freshwater aquarium? :-?

Can anyone share their experience using these in their tank?

This could be a very viable option for quite a few people if they really are safe. (They certainly are much cheaper, that's for sure!) :thumb: Please share your experience, and any information you may have about "craft" plants. Thanks in advance!


----------



## t0rns0ul (Dec 27, 2008)

silk vallisnerias do grow.

When I received mine they were only 14" tall and my tank is 22" tall. Once acclimated they grew rapidly to the surface and laid over the top of the water. I now have to trim them back every two weeks as they get to over 30"+. When I trim, I trim them back to the top of the water 22". within two weeks some have grown over a foot and start to block out to much light.


----------



## Cichlidaevid (Jul 27, 2009)

t0rns0ul said:


> *silk vallisnerias do grow.*
> 
> When I received mine they were only 14" tall and my tank is 22" tall. Once acclimated they grew rapidly to the surface and laid over the top of the water. I now have to trim them back every two weeks as they get to over 30"+. When I trim, I trim them back to the top of the water 22". within two weeks some have grown over a foot and start to block out to much light.


I don't know about the others on this forum, but I myself would be very interested in hearing more about the care and feeding of silk plants. Specifically, what exactly did you do to make a silk plant grow? (I tried watering a few silk plants at home, and much to my dismay, I could not get them to grow. :-? :-? Is there a special fertilizer or c02 system I should be looking at?)

If I could get the 14" silk vallisnerias I bought to actually grow to the length that you mentioned above, I would be quite happy! 8) Please do share your secret! I shall be closely watching this thread for enlightenment. opcorn:


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I've heard of people with green thumbs that can really get plants to grow but to make a silk plant grow I bet it takes a green HAND =D> 
:? :lol:


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

I think perhaps this person was under the impression that "silk" was part of the common name. Harsh, guys. Harsh.

As for craft store plants, get a bucket of water and stick one in there for a week. If you don't get leeching, you probably won't. Obviously try to find one without wire. Or try to remove it.

The only other thing I would worry about is the glue used.


----------



## Cichlidaevid (Jul 27, 2009)

AnnaFish said:


> I think perhaps this person was under the impression that "silk" was part of the common name. Harsh, guys. Harsh.
> 
> As for craft store plants, get a bucket of water and stick one in there for a week. If you don't get leeching, you probably won't. Obviously try to find one without wire. Or try to remove it.
> 
> The only other thing I would worry about is the glue used.


I doubt I will use the craft store plants. Seems like quite a bother to just save a few pennies.

And as for being harsh:
I myself wasn't being harsh.....just trying to inject a little comedy into the forum. :wink: :wink: 
(Sarcasm is very hard to detect in the printed word.....)

....._And I still haven't located any tall silk vallisnerias!_  Anyone got a source?


----------



## t0rns0ul (Dec 27, 2008)

Cichlidaevid said:


> AnnaFish said:
> 
> 
> > I think perhaps this person was under the impression that "silk" was part of the common name. Harsh, guys. Harsh.
> ...


My bad, yes, I was referring to LIVE plants. Not fake silk ones. AnnaFish thanks for getting my back. CIchliddaevid, I'm glad you had fun at my expense =D> and If you do decide to step up to LIVE plants, Vallisnerias will be a great choice. :thumb:


----------



## Cichlidaevid (Jul 27, 2009)

t0rns0ul said:


> Cichlidaevid said:
> 
> 
> > AnnaFish said:
> ...


A great choice? Yes, I am quite sure my hungry mbunas would love to eat them as a daily snack.  Been through that already, hence my desire to use the silk plants. Thanks though.

You know, with all the various silk plants available, you'd think that someone would make a tall 18" version of this plant. Seems strange that no one does (apparently). Maybe I should offer a bounty on them for the first person to locate a few.... :thumb:


----------



## phorty (Oct 30, 2009)

Did you find anything? Check out this seller on Ebay (Fritz_worldwide). Biggest selection of silk plants I can find. I plan to order some shortly:
http://myworld.ebay.com/fritz_worldwide/

No tall vals but here is a tall one I'm considering:
http://cgi.ebay.com/SEAGARDEN-Curly-Cri ... 4a9c1773f8


----------



## Cichlidaevid (Jul 27, 2009)

I still have not found any. The link above does not appear to have any either. Anyone want to make some and sell them to me? :-?  I'll pay top dollar if I can be assured of the safety in an aquarium and also be assured the dyes won't run or fade. (This is why I haven't used craft silk plants. Also due to the wire rusting in them)

Still looking....but quickly getting discouraged. :roll:


----------

